# Some Calais info...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just to let you know that the Calais Municipal Campsite closed in Oct this year for good as that area is being redeveloped.

Seen on another forum that the adjacent >seafront aire< will remain open for 2013 then the situation will be reviewed.
Many of you may know that staff from the Municipal Site used to collect the fees for this aire so its unclear at the moment how/if the fees will be collected for next year...

>Calais Municipal<

Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks pete. As you say it doesn't affect us motorhomers who don't use the site apart from the collection of fees being done by the site staff. Calais council will obviously want to continue with the aire and the yacht basin because it must bring a shed load of euros in for them. Maybe they will do some arrangement to collect money in the off season now the campsite is no more? 

Do you know what's being done on the campsite land? I would imagine the tuggers who use it for first / last nights will struggle to get anything close by?


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Is there more than one Calais Municipal campsite? Last year I was trying to check out two with different addresses and could only find one. Sad if that's the one that's closing as it was very convenient.

Phil


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

There certainly is a lack of campsites in Calais at this time of year; we are in the Hotel Bal one at the moment waiting to get the dogs to the vet tomorrow before the Chunnel Friday.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Do you know what's being done on the campsite land?


Mike, I think its going to be a conference centre.

I would also think once they have decided where the new campsite is going to be that the seafront aire will be relocated as well.

Maybe they will upgrade the Yacht basin one, we'll have to wait and see.



Phil42 said:


> Is there more than one Calais Municipal campsite? Last year I was trying to check out two with different addresses and could only find one. Sad if that's the one that's closing as it was very convenient.


As far as i'm aware the one that is closing is the only municipal site in Calais...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10751

Pete


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The Fort Lapin campsite on the D940 to the west of Calais en-route to Sangatte used to have a campsite. I have not stayed there for a few years but it was ok!
Alan


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*CALAIS SITE*

Not surprised its closing,drove in once and out again.Very scruffy so stayed on the marina.Have used the Aire on the sea front but find the Marina a bit quieter so always stop there now and have a meal in LE DETROIT opposite.Great 18euro menu with good service.!!.When we were there in September a brit was refusing to pay the Fee collecter who said he would call the Police.Got very nasty.The Brit claimed he had stayed there for years and had never paid.and there was'nt any signs to say you had to pay.I tried to calm him down and informed him that I had paid for the last couple of years and it was only 7 euro's.Another Brit said he was'nt going to pay and moved across the road to the other side of the harbour.There are signs up to say no motorhomes but he ignored them and stayed there.I despair at some peoples attitude.They have 30 to 40 k motorhomes and don't want to pay 7 euro's!!.They will be the first to complain when France go's like the Uk and put's height barriers everywhere!!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

rosalan said:


> The Fort Lapin campsite on the D940 to the west of Calais en-route to Sangatte used to have a campsite. I have not stayed there for a few years but it was ok!
> Alan


Think I saw the campsite there when I was looking for shops last October. Made a mental note but stayed at Camp. Mun. as usual. What a blow!
Viv


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

There is always Cite Europe with its own police station next door would be better if they put a bourne in. Anyone know what they are going to do behind the fence

joe


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

joedenise said:


> There is always Cite Europe with its own police station next door would be better if they put a bourne in. Anyone know what they are going to do behind the fence
> 
> joe


The fence has been there for 2 years and behind it is just a storage area for barriers etc. Bizzarely that spot was originally the designated aire for Motorhomes, now of course its just a free for all park anywhere you like. Thats the French for you .


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Brian I thought it was going to be an aire but nothing has happened last time over looked like they had put a gate in the fence

joe


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A bit more info about the proposed redevelopment of the area.

The video in the link below shows what the former municipal campsite area should all look like on completion

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xt5320_calais-amenagement-des-abords-du-fort-risban_news

...and a zoomable artists impression...

http://nsa31.casimages.com/img/2012/10/28/121028063745343755.jpg

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

..and if you look at the artists impression it shows motorhomes parked up at the location of the current >yachtbasin aire< which could possibly mean that is where they intend to concentrate on having just one large new aire.

Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks pete;

certainly looks like the beach aire will go, shame - hopefully they will do some reasonable facilities at the Yachtbasin?


----------

